# P5 Syncronized smoke?



## polex (May 10, 2008)

Does anyone know if it would be possible to get the smoke system of the Aristo Mikado to puff in sync.? With out the use of Proto Sound? I was wondering if you could use a reed switch to get the puff of smoke close to the sound from the P5. Could you even wire the smoke box to a reed switch to do so? I know it might not be exact because you wouldn't use any signal from Phoenix board at all. I was just looking for a way around not using Proto. I have a complete Digitrax system and Phoenix P5 card. Thanks for any input or info.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't remember if the P5 has a chuff input or not... if it does, do your reed switch and magnet thing, trigger the P5 and you will probably need a small transistor circuit to drive the fan on a smoke unit, you could use an MTH, Aristo, or TAS unit. 

The TAS unit already has a low current switching circuit, so you reed switch could directly drive the P5 and the TAS unit. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

train america studios is closed and the guy went to work for lional


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I guess we have to find who the OEMs are that are getting the TAS units (they say they will be doing oem sales) and try to order them as parts... so who uses the TAS units in their locos? 

MTH will be the only option with nice smoke for a while I guess... too bad, they have great smoke, but harder to interface for puffing, the wires are direct to the motor, so you would need a transistor "switch" circuit. 

Ahh... forgot, the Massoth unit has a nice logic input to puff, you can use that one without additional circuitry. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Nohandles (Jan 2, 2009)

The P5 does have chuff. It's interesting this has come up. I got one of the last few TSA units they were selling. But while meeting new friends I met Shawn Fields- member here- and he told me about the MTH smoker.
It is a lot cheaper and works just as well. Check it out, nice unit.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, the MTH is a great smoker, but, without using their DCS control system, all you get is 4 wires, 2 to the heating element, and 2 to the motor. You could not run the motor from a reed switch or hall effect sensor... that is why I talked about a smoke unit with a low level control input, that could be paralleled with the chuff input on the sound board. 

It's a lot more work to use an MTH, and not everyone knows how to make a transistorized "Switch". 

Regards, Greg


----------

